# Pretty little 1/2 l/s red just finished up



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I usually don't get a request for a 1/2 l/s red, but I liked the way it turned out. I altered a l/s form to get the look my client was after.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

That's plain purdy!.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks great! Do you use compressed air to fluff out the fur as it dries?


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Good job on one of the toughest small mammals to do.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Double S said:


> That's plain purdy!.


 I 2nd that great job


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

wow, looks really good


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

amazing....you are very talented! thanks for posting!


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

That's a great pose and great work!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys! Breiner, I like to use a blowdryer, but alot of guys use compressed air.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount.I have never seen anything like that done with a fox .


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Just plain incredible eye work and over all mount. That really looks alive!!! Super nice job!! I def would pay good money for that work!!!


----------



## Codi (Aug 11, 2011)

Great mount! I like it a lot.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Codi said:


> Great mount! I like it a lot.


Looked at your website...VERY nice whitetail and bird mounts! and that pumpkinseed sunfish (if that is what it is) is AWESOME!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Excellent mount!


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

looks great, I like the 1/2 lifesize pose


----------



## STEELERFEAVER (Dec 30, 2008)

awsum just awsum


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome work, and I now know who to send my work to from now on. I am just up the road in Columbus. :thumbs_up That is one of the most lifelike mounts I have seen. Just awesome.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful work


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

I know this post is old, but it is just to good of work not to bring back for new members to see. Excellent job Matt, glad you are mounting my buck for me this year.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words Matt, it won't be too much longer and I will have everything finished up for you. Looking forward to your thoughts on the finished piece. Thanks again and take care.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

VERY GOOD......looks super!

CAMX Wildman


----------



## jimbohunter (Oct 15, 2009)

yep i saw him blink... wow it dont get any better than that.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice looking mount Matt for sure! and also nice photos! your eye work is very clean nice job the guy should be pleased. I also use a blow dryer and compressed air to start


----------

